# Taurus class action suit



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone have a pistol recalled in this suit?


----------



## pellsa (Jun 27, 2006)

*Recall*

I do. I have the pt140 pro in 40cal. Sending it back they should repair or replace with new gen 2. Supposedly there is now repair.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Do they recall PT-111?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Yes I do. I sent it in per their instructions. Got a letter from them in October stating they received it and I would get my replacement pistol within 6 weeks. I am still awaiting it. Call in to service and the corporate office and have yet to get a person, even after on hold for 45 minutes. The message tells you to get some coffee since they are so busy.

I am also a gun dealer and know they are sending out the PT 111 gen 2's, to *NEW* customers, since I have transferred them.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Does this include Taurus purchased in 2017 last year?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

https://secureforms.heffler.com/DynamicForms2/24/Form/a8096949-aafe-4343-96f7-dc60e2cb5d98


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

I got my replacement a PT111 9mm this week. 
Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Old sailor, when did you send yours in?


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

I requested a cash settlement.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Texas T said:


> Old sailor, when did you send yours in?


Sent it in 11/5/17
1/9/18 Was called and asked what I wanted gun or cash.
1/22/18 Received a PT111 .


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Many thanks Old Sailor for your post. I was unaware of the issue. I am sending a PT-145 today for replacement. 

I am not a huge fan of this firearm, but I bought it because I needed to replace a stolen SIG and wanted something cheap that I could leave in the truck without the hassle of moving it. Mine is 11 years old and was originally $399. If they send me a replacement or repair this and I get another 11 years, I'm good.


----------

